# DIY Durso Standpipe



## SKAustin

*DIY Durso Standpipe*

Here is a simple, inexpensive Do-it-yourself idea for silencing those noisy overflow drain pipes. 
This standpipe modification can also be used with a DIY Bulkhead. 
For this project, you will need only a few things.

(1) 2” section of 3/16” rigid tubing
(1) 2” 90° PVC Slip Elbow 
(1) 2” - 1 ½” 90° PVC Slip Elbow 
(1) 2” PVC pipe (cut to length as needed for your specific application)
(1) tube of Loc-tite super glue gel

You will also need a drill with a 3/16” drill bit and a 3/8” drill bit.

The only real “work” involved in building this standpipe is drilling the 3 holes in the 2” 90° PVC Slip Elbow. Holding the elbow securely on a flat surface, drill a 3/16” hole straight down into the corner of the elbow. 










Then drill two 3/8” holes, one on either side of the elbow, just above the inner recessed area for the slip joint.










Fit the rigid tubing about ¼” into the 3/16” hole, then place a bead of super glue around the rigid tube where it meets the PVC. Slide the rigid tubing in a tiny bit further to ensure a proper bond.


Fit the 2” - 1 ½” 90° PVC Slip Elbow securely into the 2” 90° PVC Slip Elbow, and that onto the 2” PVC pipe as seen in the photo below. (image includes the parts for a DIY Bulkhead. 










Fit the unit into the bulkhead of your overflow drain line, and you’re all set to go. With this modification, the opening to your drain line is kept submerged, muffling the gurgling sound of the drain line. (image shows the inclusion of a DIY Bulkhead. 








[/url]


----------

